# Sizing question to Giant experts



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

I am going to be getting a TCR advanced bike through a team purchase. I am stuck between ordering a Large or a Med/Large. I am 6 ft with a 32ish inseam. 

Right now I have an older Felt road bike that is a 56cm. It is a bit too small. I have too much saddle to handlbar drop, which makes me run kind of a goofy stem. I am worried the reach on the Large might be too long.

I wish I could try one out, but were are ordering them directly. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thenanny (May 2, 2011)

I'm right at 6ft with a 32 inseam also and went with the med/large and absolutely love how it fits... Of course everyone is different, but maybe this will help you out a little...


----------



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

It does help. I am leaning towards the Med/Lrg at the moment. I am using my MTB team to get a new road bike, but I can be a bit of a Fred figuring out the bike fit. I screwed myself on the last bike when I got it a bit too small.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I'm on a Med / Large and at exactly 6 ft with a 33 inseam. I'm quite sure the Med / Large will be spot on.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

M/L for sure. I'm 5"11 32 inseam on a M/L and 110mm slammed down stem with bars of 79mm reach.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

More enters into getting bike fit right than height and inseam alone. Fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, style of riding should all factor into the decision.

Why not post your year and model Felt (or post the geo chart) and we can compare some key fit parameters (mainly reach and drop) and advise accordingly.


----------



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

I have this bike: Felt Bicycles USA - F4 SL (8886)

Will most likely get this bike: TCR Advanced 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

I had the bike fit when I got the bike, but that shop did a terrible job. I was uncomfortable on the bike for a while and went and got a fit from a better shop. The better fitter told me that the front end was too low. I was uncomfortable because of the saddle to bar drop. The bike is comfortable enough now, but I have a stem with a few degree rise on it. I would like to eliminate that on the next bike. 

I get a little confused trying to compare sizes between brands.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cyclonoob said:


> I have this bike: Felt Bicycles USA - F4 SL (8886)
> 
> Will most likely get this bike: TCR Advanced 2 (2012) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States
> 
> ...


I'll offer how two important fit parameters (reach and drop) match up between your Felt and the three sizes of the TCR, then offer some general comments based on what you've posted re: your current fit issues.

The M TCR has ~1cm shorter reach than your Felt and a 1cm taller HT. The M/L has a slightly longer reach (but less than 1cm) than your Felt, and you'll add 3cm's of HTL. The L TCR is longer in reach by about the same amount as the M, but you add 4.5cm's to HTL.

I think which way you go with this should be influenced by your current bar height, stem length, angle and spacers - and your desired outcome. Some general examples: if you're now running a shorter (~90-100mm) stem length, the M might be a good choice, because you'll be able to run a slightly longer stem and gain 1cm of bar height as well. OTOH, if you're running a longer stem, going with the M/L might work, because you can run a moderate length and with the 3cm's of added HTL, use a (more or less) standard angle of ~7 degree with little or no spacers. Not knowing your current setup, I can't be more specific, but re: the L TCR, I'd say that unless you've got a pretty extreme angled stem, adding 4.5cm's of HTL *might* be overkill.

If you want to post your current setup (saddle to bar drop, stem length, angle, spacers) we can be a little more specific about the potential outcome of chosen sizes. It might be that the M/L offers the best compromise, but at least you'll have a better idea as to why and what your headset setup might look like.


----------



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

PJ352,

Thanks! I didn't really expect that much information. I was interpreting the dimensions pretty close to what you were talking about. I think the main issue was the HT length on the old bike isn't tall enough. I think I am running a 9 degree stem on it at the moment. If the M/L is 3cm taller, than I should be good. Thanks again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cyclonoob said:


> PJ352,
> 
> Thanks! I didn't really expect that much information. I was interpreting the dimensions pretty close to what you were talking about. I think the main issue was the HT length on the old bike isn't tall enough. I think I am running a 9 degree stem on it at the moment. If the M/L is 3cm taller, than I should be good. Thanks again.


You're welcome. I've calculated this stuff out many times, so it doesn't take all that long. 

FWIW, back in '08 when I was in the market for a road bike I test rode the Felt F series. Nice bikes, but very race oriented with the requisite short HT's. Judging from the geo, I think you'll like the fit/ setup better on the TCR.

Good luck!


----------



## Cyclonoob (Mar 4, 2008)

I am super excited to try the TCR. I have been on an Anthem for my MTB racing and I was able to convince the people in charge that I need a new training road bike. I do a lot of road miles. I also plan to get in a couple more road races this year. I am more excited to get a new road bike this year than I am getting a new anthem.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cyclonoob said:


> I am super excited to try the TCR. I have been on an Anthem for my MTB racing and I was able to convince the people in charge that I need a new training road bike. I do a lot of road miles. I also plan to get in a couple more road races this year.* I am more excited to get a new road bike this year than I am getting a new anthem.*


As a dedicated roadie for the last 28 years, I can relate. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> More enters into getting bike fit right than height and inseam alone. Fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, style of riding should all factor into the decision.
> 
> Why not post your year and model Felt (or post the geo chart) and we can compare some key fit parameters (mainly reach and drop) and advise accordingly.




Excellent post :thumbsup:

I'm 6'0 even with shorter than average legs, longer than average arms, and some minor back issues. Not very flexible either. 

I was just fitted for a large defy advanced 0. I realize it's not the same bike you are looking at

I needed the top tube length of the L and the drop to the bars on the M/L was too much, and i would have needed about a 120 + stem.,


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Swerny said:


> Excellent post :thumbsup:
> 
> *I'm 6'0 even with shorter than average legs, longer than average arms, and some minor back issues. Not very flexible either. *
> 
> ...


Thanks. Your anatomy is a good example of why it's important for many to work with knowledgeable fitters. Not only for correct sizing, then fit, but also to first focus on the needs of the individual rider, then recommend geo that works best. Sometimes that means abandoning one make/ model for another - or going custom. 

Just to clarify, I'm not playing 'internet fitter' with you and second guessing your LBS fitter. More, making a general observation based on experiences.


----------

